# New little friend followed me home yesterday



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Over the past week I have been hearing about a new offering from Smith & Wesson's M&P line and started doing some research on this little gem. Everything was about it seemed possible as an ideal carry gun and it really looked like the designers put themselves in the users' shoes with this one.

Enter the new M&P 9 Shield Plus. Quite a nice little package and like most nice little packages nowadays, it is a bit hard to find. But find one I did and it tagged along with me yesterday afternoon as I headed home from a gun shop. Have to wring it out a little at my local range but my first impressions are all great. This little Shield now holds 13 rounds of your favorite SD ammo in it's extended magazine and 10 in the "standard" mag. That's right, 14 rounds with one in the pipe. What's not to like? And they did a full-on mod to the trigger, put a slight swell in the grip, extended the magazine catch a little, and softened the texture on the grip. Plus it fits existing Shield holsters! Check it out if you can.


----------

